# 5d mark iii sync port problem



## justin6547 (May 8, 2013)

solved


----------



## TCampbell (May 8, 2013)

What flash were you using.  You may have exceeded the voltage that the camera can handle.  See:  Photo Strobe Trigger Voltages


----------



## justin6547 (May 8, 2013)

nikon SB-26 started the issue and since have tried 2 sb 25's they all still work using wireless but just not when using sync cord connected to camera anymore


----------



## LShooter (May 8, 2013)

Use my sync port all the time. Hard time saying. Probably a Nikon thing.


----------



## Big Mike (May 8, 2013)

> 3.5 into the camera


The flash sync port on the camera is a PC connection.  The 3.5 ports are headphones or mic.


----------

